
You can totally write unstructured code in C# - combrain
https://twitter.com/rottytooth/status/744968087221469184
======
combrain

            _01: int b = 0;
            _05: string t = "";
            _10: for (b = 99; b > 0; b--) {
            _20: goto _100;
            _30: t = t + " OF BEER ON THE WALL";
            _40: Console.Write(t + ", " + t);
            _50: Console.Write("\nTAKE ONE DOWN AND PASS IT AROUND, ");
            _60: if (b - 1 <= 0) { Console.Write("NO MORE BOTTLES OF BEER ON THE WALL"); } goto _80;
            _70: goto _200;
            _75: Console.Write(" OF BEER ON THE WALL");
            _80: Console.WriteLine(); 
            _85: goto _230;
            _90: Console.Write("GO TO THE STORE AND BUY SOME MORE, 99 BOTTLES OF BEER ON THE WALL");
            _95: return;
            _100: t = b.ToString() + " BOTTLE"; if (b > 1) { t = t + "S"; }
            _110: goto _30;
            _200: Console.Write((b - 1).ToString() + " BOTTLE");
            _210: if (b - 1 > 1) { Console.Write("S"); }
            _220: goto _75;
            _230:;}

